# Fly Fishing School - What do you recommend?



## jsamluk (May 2, 2012)

I am a decent freshwater fly fisherman but a novice in saltwater. Was hoping to find a good school where I can improve my casting, learn the double haul, gain some experience from some "experts" when it comes to fly fishing for tarpon/snook/bonefish/permit and then take it out and do some fishing with a guide. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

What part of the country are you located?


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

You might want to take a look at Sandy Morets Fly Fishing School in the Florida keys -- Islamorada.. For the type of fishing you are looking at this might be a good choice. Good luck.


----------



## jsamluk (May 2, 2012)

> What part of the country are you located?



I live in New York City. Happy to travel to Florida,etc.


----------



## jsamluk (May 2, 2012)

> You might want to take a look at Sandy Morets Fly Fishing School in the Florida keys  -- Islamorada..   For the type of fishing you are looking at this might be a good choice.  Good luck.


Thanks for the suggestion. Was looking at that school. Looks really good but a little pricey. I saw one of the members put up a post asking about that school over a year ago. Hopefully some have tried it out since then and will offer some feedback.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

There's a school in pine island that Capt Gregg recommends ( the " Pineislandangler " guy)


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

http://www.pineislandangler.com/2012/01/florida-fly-fishing-school-on-pine.html. A little article on it.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> I am a decent freshwater fly fisherman but a novice in saltwater.  Was hoping to find a good school where I can improve my casting, learn the double haul, gain some experience from some "experts" when it comes to fly fishing for tarpon/snook/bonefish/permit and then take it out and do some fishing with a guide.  Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


Call this guy Joe Mahler http://www.markerjockey.com/  Located in FT Myers, he will teach you to cast on land, then take you to the beach to practice catching Snook. He taught me how to cast. Great guy and better teacher.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

pm me. i recommend sandy's, know them well...


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I would also look at Flip Pallot & Chico Fernandez school, they have been doing them in Miami a few times per year.


----------



## jsamluk (May 2, 2012)

Thanks guys. Appreciate all of the feedback.


----------



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

before i would invest the time and dollars(a bunch) on a celebrity staffed school. there's a wealth of instructional videos online to start with.also, fly shops usually have group clinics or can steer you to a competent instructor. an hour or two one on one should provide enough critique,instruction,and follow-up to improve your skills. and, there is no substitute for PRACTICE! videoing your casting is very helpful to see any defects in casting. Have fun!


----------



## jnd (May 29, 2012)

Sandy's school is an awsome experiance, run by the best of the best. The Orvis school put on by the Saltwater Angler in Key Wwest is also a good one


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Get ahold of Flip Pallot via the web. He will do a one-on-one with you at a fair price when he is not busy with television and personal appearances. Great guy and good friend. He is in the Titusville/Mims area of Florida. He no longer is affiliated with Sandy's shop. There are many, many styles of casting nowadays and each teacher has his way. Flip's is low stress and accurate (along with beautiful line flow). My own style is the Lefty Kreh long reach style.


----------

